

HN Toolkit: Several bug fixes and improvements - Xichekolas

For anyone using this GM script, I just wanted to let you know that I made several fixes to it today (splitview got broken and there were some quirky UI annoyances). If you updated/installed in the last 24 hours, please upgrade again to get these fixes. If you haven't updated in a while, you might find something new!<p>http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/25039
======
pg_
This is awesome! Thanks.

